# ADA style cabinet-edging strip problem



## alzak (27 Apr 2012)

Hi

I do have Aquariums LTD bought about two years ago but I do have problem with edging strips just coming off do anyone got same problem? and if so which is best glue to put strips back on cabinet for good ??

Thanks


----------



## rebus (28 Apr 2012)

Hi, either one of these should do the job.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000 ... rd_i=B0001

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0001P03JC/r ... B0001P03JC


----------

